# 6 full episodes of Elvira's Movie Macabre on Youtube



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

just in case you haven't already found them on your own: heres a link....

http://www.youtube.com/show?p=kM6Ke4zbR6A

:jol::jol::zombie::jol::jol: *sigh* I miss that show....


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I just got 3 of these of amazon for only $5 each. I just love Elvira.


----------

